# Advice on buggy boards



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello please can someone advise me if I need a double buggy or buggy board. The children we have been matched with are 19 months and 3 years old. I will be doing a fair bit of walking but just don't know the best thing to get a double buggy for longer walks or a buggy board.  Thanks for your advice. 
SD. X


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Personally I would go single and buggy board. My big two (now 2 yrs 8 mths) haven't used double buggy since baby j born (so 21 mths old) and we've just got single and board although only use it for really long trips (like round Disney last week where it was godsend). There's no way they'd want to be in a buggy now and are happy to walk or take turns on board on those longer trips skid doubt you'd gets 3 year old in


----------



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Dee.Dee, Buggy board it is then.  I was worried about a double buggy as I think it would have bee difficult to manoeuvre.  Thanks for the advice.  SD XX


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

We took the buggy board option too! Ours are 3 and 1. Is working very well . Ripple loves it!


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

we've been advised that our little one 3 in july will not go in a pushchair which so on that basis we will be getting a buggy board cos I am hoping to be out and about alot in the summer and would imagine that she will get very tired very quickly walking everywhere.
What buggy are you looking at??


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

DS and DD were placed with us at 13 months and 25 months old. So we got a double buggy - a Cosatto one, one of the lightest and slimest on the on the market. Its been ok - it took some getting used to and you quickly learn how to tip it up on its back wheels to get around tight corners. Having said that, there are some places I just can't go with them.......and often I find I can get in a shop doorway but cannot move around the shop with it, down aisles or between counters/clothes rails. Just the other week I got in the post office with it, went to counter, left the counter and couldnt go back the way I cam in because of the queue of people - only to find it wouldnt fit down any of the other aisles and I was trapped! lol.....luckily another mum with her buggy helped me out and managed to get out! 

But now, DS and DD will be 2 and 3 in June - and when this happens, I will be downsizing to a single stroller with a buggy board....as DS gets closer to 3, he is finding less and less room in the double buggy and his feet sometimes hit the wheels. plus he wants to walk more and more and I want him to learn to walk properly with me...(I have a wrist strap to use as a threat if necessary!) lol.....

So with your two, coming from someone who is currently in a double buggy daily nightmare, I would DEFINITELY recommend the buggy board!! Please let us know where you get one from. 

xx


----------



## Summerdays (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I went for the buggy board and although we are only 5 days into introductions we are not regretting it. Took a while to master not banging my ankles into but tinker loves it whilst tiddles rides in the buggy.  We have a baby jogger buggy so got the glider board that goes with it but think kiddicare self them online and laskeys,(I think thats right), fit a number of buggies.  Good luck. SD. X


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

woohoo you're into Introductions!!

A magic (and manic) time! enjoy!

x


----------

